# Wegekonzept Siebengebirge - Petition und Zukunftsplanung



## sh-hedge (13. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Biker Kollegen!
Jeder, der schon einmal im Siebengebirge mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs war, kennt das Problem:
Offiziell darf man nur die breiten Rentner Autobahnen nutzen und selbst hier wird man von manchen Wanderern beschimpft.
Das Problem sind weder die Wanderer, noch die Biker. Das eigentilche Problem ist das Wegekonzept des Siebengebirges, denn dieses sieht keine Mountainbiker vor. Es gibt keine reine Radstrecke wie in anderen dafür prädeszinierten Gebieten (vgl. Stomberg, Boppard, ...)
Es wurde hier schon viel versucht und viele haben sich die Finger wundgeschrieben. Ich möchte es aber noch einmal versuchen.

Ich stehe in Kontakt mit dem Förster des Siebengebirges, der selbst mit dem Wegekonzept unglücklich ist und gerne eine Lösung finden möchte, die allen Nutzen zu Gute kommt.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich mich am 3.4. mit ihm treffen um generelle Informationen auszutauschen und um uns zu überlegen was machbar ist.
Im aktuellen Stadium werden wir noch keine Leute einladen nus zu unterstützen oder an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. Dafür ist es einfach zu früh und wir müssen erstmal sehen was uns so einfällt.

Was wir aber brauchen ist eine Community, die hinter uns steht. Wir brauchen Fakten, dass es nicht nur 3 Menschen sind die im Siebengebirge Mountainbike fahren. Und hier brauchen wir euch!

Bitte unterschreibt bei OpenPetition und gebt uns eine Verhandlungsgrundlage und seid uns eine Stütze:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern


Danke, schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg uns allen.

Sebastian


----------



## Trekki (13. März 2014)

Hast Du schon mit der DIMB gesprochen? Die sind unsere Interessenvertretung / Lobby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh-hedge (13. März 2014)

Hallo.
Bisher ist noch gar nichts passiert, aber wenn es konkret wird, werde ich da mal dran denken.
Gut zu wissen, dass es hier einen Verband gibt.


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2014)

Nicht offiziell


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2014)

Zett78

Danke dir


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2014)

Dann sollte sich mal jmd darum kümmern,  ist schon ein gewaltiger Eingriff in die Natur!


----------



## ciao heiko (14. März 2014)

Ich habe es mal an unser Umwelt und Rechtsreferat der DIMB sowie an die DIMB IG Rhein Sieg weitergeleitet. <[email protected]>

Die DIMB war ja im Siebengebirge schon aktiv. 
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/erfolge/160-siebengebirge-die-dimb-engagiert-sich-vor-ort

Ich selbst bin in der BaWü Sache tätig und kann zu den Aktivitäten im Siebengebirge wenig sagen.

ciao heiko


----------



## sh-hedge (16. März 2014)

Wir haben schon über 100 Unterschriften. Super! 
Immer brav weiterverbreiten, danke!!!


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Hallo Sebastian, 
gerne kannst du dich nach deinem Termin mit dem Förster bei uns (DIMB IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg) bei uns melden. 

Dann können wir schauen, ob oder wie wir dich unterstützen können. Die damaligen Aktiven bei uns sind nicht mehr ganz aktiv, aber ich hoffe, da können wir noch Kontakt herstellen bzw. helfen. 

Viel Erfolg und danke für dein Engagement!
Carsten

DIMB IG Bonn Rhein-Sieg


----------



## -s!n^4k (18. März 2014)

Hab das auch unterschrieben und auf Facebook geteilt. Hoffentlich gibt's bald mal endlich einige Trails vor meiner Haustür. ^^

Gesendet von meinem LT25i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Splash (21. März 2014)

Letztendlich ist da nicht der Forst die Instanz, die das Wegenetz so vorgibt, sondern dieses wurde von der Bezirksregierung unter Einberufung von verschiedenen Interessensvertretern über einen längeren Zeitraum erarbeitet. Dabei wurden auch einige Eingaben gemacht, die dann nicht weiter berücksichtigt wurden. Ich kann mich damals auch an einige lustige Diskussionen mit Mitarbeitern des Forst erinnern, die aber letztendlich auch nicht über das Wegenetz bestimmen können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh-hedge (21. März 2014)

Hey. 
Das ist mir schon klar und trotzdem ist es immer gut solche Leute mit im Boot zu haben. Auch wenn diese Diskussion schon einmal geführt wurde, sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, sondern immer wieder beginnen und weitermachen. Nur so hat man überhaupt die Chance etwas zu ändern. 
Wenn man einmal piep macht und danach nie mehr was sagt weil man böse angeguckt wurde, wird niemand wissen dass man auch eine Stimme hat. 
Also wenn es nach mir geht, immer weiter nachhaken, Interesse zeigen und hinter der Sache sehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2014)

Signed.


----------



## Splash (21. März 2014)

Klar, ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass man den Kopf in den Sand stecken sollte, sondern dass ein Förster nicht unbedingt ein Verhandlungspartner ist, der etwas an der Sache ändern könnte. Und wenn ein Förster Verständnis bekommt, ist das ein guter erster Schritt, massgeblich ist aber die Bezirksregierung Köln ...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2014)

Beitrag zum Thema "Bikefreundliches Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge" bei Open Trails auf Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/520086034779711

Bitte liken und teilen, damit die Petition schnell bekannt wird und möglichst viele Unterschriften sammeln kann.
Bitte auch vor Ort vernetzen - gemeinsam und im persönlichen Gespräch mit Forst, Verwaltung, Tourismus, Vereinen und Presse kann man viel erreichen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## supasini (22. März 2014)

Link zur Petition - alle aus KBU sollten das wirklich unterschreiben!!!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. März 2014)

Unterschrieben und auf FB geteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2014)

Also ich persönlich bin ja erstmal für gleichberechtigte Wegnutzung statt spezielle Radfahrstrecken; insofern: kann mir jemand den Petitionstext erklären? Und das Ziel der Unterschriftensammlung?


----------



## TTT (23. März 2014)

Hallo Sebastian,

zunächst einmal finde ich Deinen Einsatz toll und unterstützenswert. Ich habe allerding erhebliche Probleme mit einer Forumlierung im Petitionsblog:


> Das aktuelle Konzept beeinhaltet keine reine Radfahrerstrecken oder anspruchsvolle Routen, sodass Konflikte vorprogrammiert sind.


Das widerspricht nicht nur dem, wofür die DIMB allgemein und zur Zeit in Baden-Württemberg im besonderen kämpft, sondern es widerspricht auch einer ganzen Reihe von Studien! Nur ein gleichberechtigtes Miteinander kann die Konflikte beseitigen. Lies dich doch mal durch die ganzen Statements und  Studien, die auf der DIMB-Homepage zu finden sind:
http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails


----------



## sh-hedge (23. März 2014)

Hi, 
Danke, dass ihr euch auch so mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt, aber bitte legt doch den Text jetzt nicht so auf die Waagschale. 
In erster Linie geht es darum Stimmen zu sammeln. Erst in zweiter Instanz um die Inhalte. Diese werden natürlich dann entsprechend diskutiert und auch unter Zuhilfenahme der DIMB und Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit betrachtet.


----------



## Splash (23. März 2014)

Letztendlich sollte man schon ein Ziel vor Augen halten - einen Flowtrail a la Stromberg sehe ich selbst im 7GB nicht, da tendenziell eher Wege rückgebaut werden. Mir wäre es lieber, eine gleichberechtigte Wegenutzung zu haben, als eine Kanalisierung. 

Dennoch finde ich es prima, dass immer wieder auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht wird (steter Tropfen ...), habe es auch mal geteilt.


----------



## hedgehog83 (23. März 2014)

Mal zur Info: Hab den Petitionsblog befüllt:

--

_Vielen Dank an alle Unterzeichner.
Nachdem die DIMB auf Facebook diese Petition geteilt hat, geht die Anzahl der Unterschriften steil nach oben. 600 Menschen sind schon eine ordentliche Zahl und dieser Umstand wird in Zukunft hoffentlich bei Diskussionen helfen.
Anfang April geht es zunächst einmal mit einer Sondierung mit dem Forst los und wird sich hoffentlich zu mehr ausbauen. Ich werde weiterhin hier und im IBC Forum über den aktuellen Stand berichten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wegekonzept-siebengebirge-petition-und-zukunftsplanung.689399/
Den Kontakt zur DIMB werde ich auch halten und, wenn es soweit ist, weitere Leute hinzuziehen und auch an Zeitungen und ggf. TV herantreten (so manchen Kontakt habe ich da) 

Ich hoffe das Interesse an dieser Aktion bleibt weiterhin so groß und danke nochmals für eure Unterstützung._


----------



## sh-hedge (23. März 2014)

Sorry, dass der obenstehende Eintrag von einem anderen Account geschrieben wurde. 
Ich hatte vergessen, dass ich hier schon angemeldet war und hatte einen neuen Account erstellt.
Gerade habe ich mich durch Zufall mit dem alten eingeloggt. Ich werde den alten Account mal löschen.


----------



## sh-hedge (24. März 2014)

@TTT :
Ich habe den Teil angepasst: 


> Das aktuelle Konzept schließt aber Radfahrer teilweise aus und ist fern ab von Gleichberechtigung, sodass Konflikte vorprogrammiert sind.


----------



## sh-hedge (3. April 2014)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Hallo zusammen!
Soeben hat das erste Gespräch mit dem Leiter des Forstreviers Ittenbach stattgefunden. Wir haben im allgemeinen über Möglichkeiten gesprochen und ein weiteres Vorgehen diskutiert.
Bitte seht es mir nach, wenn ich zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu viele Informationen mitteilen kann, aber eins kann gesagt werden; Wir haben auf dieser Seite einen Partner und keinen Gegner.
Die nächsten Wochen werden Gepräche mit weiteren Parteien folgen in denen wir unsere Position und Gedanken vorstellen werden. In der ersten Mai-Hälfte steht dann das nächste Treffen an um Vorort weitere Planungen zu machen und Lösungen zu suchen.

In der Zwischenzeit ist es wichtig, dass weiter Stimmen gesammelt werden, da möglichst viele Menschen möglichst viel erreichen.

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern



Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich euch natürlich soweit möglich und sinnvoll informieren.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2014)

Hi,
danke für die Info.

Definiere bitte das "wir" bzgl. Positionen und Gedanken 

Die User aus der IG haben einiges an Vorwissen aus dem Prozess der Wegenetzplanung von vor 3 Jahren, ggf. das im Hinterkopf behalten. 

danke und viel Erfolg
C.


----------



## sh-hedge (3. April 2014)

Sobald es Richtung Gespräche geht, werde ich die DIMB Rhein Sieg mit einbinden aufgrund der Vorerfahung. 'Wir' sind aktuell nur zwei, wollen aber bewusst in kleinem Rahmen beginnen um die anderen Parteien nicht zu erschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. April 2014)

nicht, dass das falsch ankommt. Geht mir nicht darum "dabei" zu sein, sondern, dass ihr euch einiges an Arbeit und Umwegen spart 

grüße und viel erfolg!


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2014)

Nu, dass klingt doch schon mal ganz prima!...und vielen Dank für's mit-auf-den-Weg-nehmen, ist ja nicht selbstverständlich...
LG, der Pete.


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2014)

Ich finde es auch mal gut zu hören, dass auch der Forst an nachhaltigen Lösungen für die Mountainbiker interessiert ist. Doch gerade das 7 GB ist natürlich ein Fall in dem Nutzerkonflikte vorprogrammiert sind. Ein hoher Naturschutz trifft auf ein Naherholungsgebiet in einem Ballungsraum. Ein legaler Trail nach DIMB Vorbild wäre hier sicher eine akzeptable Teillösung.

Aus meiner Erfahrung von vielen Alpenüberquerungen favorisiere ich "Trailtolerance" Schilder. Das sensibilisiert Wanderer wie Biker gleichermaßen auf das Thema Nutzerkonflikte und funktioniert auch in der Praxis.





ride on!
Max


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2014)

....und Nordic-Walker, die Freerider unter den Wanderern! Nein, sehr vernünftiger Entschluß! Schade aber das in Teutonien alles erst durch
Schilderwald geregelt werden kann statt durch ein gerüttet Maß an Selbstverständnis... Vielen Dank, guter Lösungsversuch!


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2014)

Pete,
das Schild ist aus Bella Italia 

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Pete,
> das Schild ist aus Bella Italia
> 
> Grüsse


Dann stellen wir doch einfach Schilder in italienisch auf 
...Grütze...ähem...Grüße


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2014)

...frag mal einen Südtiroler ob er Italiener ist. Du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben!


----------



## Klang (3. April 2014)

Der Forst war schon im Jahre 2007 bei einen Treffen mit dem VVS nicht das Problem. 
Gruß


----------



## sh-hedge (3. April 2014)

Leute ganz ruhig  
Ich weiß dass sowas schonmal da war, aber wie schon gesagt: man ändert nichts wenn man es nicht immer wieder versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Pete,
> das Schild ist aus Bella Italia
> 
> Grüsse



Hatte "Val Venosta" direkt für 'nen Kräuterschnaps mit mindestens 46 Ingredizien gehalten (bis zu "Köttel von der Gams")
- ich war auf der richtigen Fährte.... Ups, weiter hier im sachlichen Kontext....


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ....und Nordic-Walker, die Freerider unter den Wanderern!



  

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...frag mal einen Südtiroler ob er Italiener ist. Du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben!


Die sind froh, dass sie sind wer sie sind...und nicht mehr oder weniger als An-Streicher - Land-Streicher - Ö-Streicher


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg weiterhin!
> Was sagt der Forst denn eigentlich zu den (EDIT: blauen Blumen  )



Solange das nicht an die große Glocke gehangen wird, besteht da immer die Chance der stillschweigenden Duldung...

Wenn man das aber bei jeder Grlegenheit verbreitet, werden die auch tätig werden müssen, ergo vielleicht frei nach "der Genießer schweigt" handeln 

Grüsse


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2014)

Alles klar. 
Hab meinen Post geändert.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2014)

Wie schaut's denn mittlerweile aus? Gespräche, Petition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh-hedge (20. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage. Warte noch auf eine Antwort vom Forst um weiter zu machen... Ich bleibe dran


----------



## sh-hedge (30. Juni 2014)

Gut Ding will Weile haben...
Aber es geht weiter: Am 8.7. treffen wir uns erneut für erste Sondierungen und weitere Besprechnungen. 
Es sei weiterhin gesagt, dass noch nichts offiziell ist und auch noch keine Maßnahmen in diese Richtung getroffen wurden. 
Wenn wir uns im Klaren sind, was wir wollen und einen groben Plan haben, werden wir wohl auf die DIMB zugehen und dann gehts weiter.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Rad0ne (8. August 2014)

wie ist das Gespräch verlaufen ?


----------



## sh-hedge (8. August 2014)

Hey... 
Sorry, hab gar nicht mehr daran gedacht Info zu geben, da gar kein Gespräch stattgefunden hat. Zunächst kam Krankheit dazwischen, dann das Wetter und aktuell die Urlaubszeit. 
Da ist echt der Wurm drin...


----------



## Rad0ne (13. August 2014)

was genau beinhaltet das Konzept ? 
wird uns ein waldgebiet zugeteilt oder gibt es Wege nur für Wanderer und welche nur für Biker ...?


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2014)

Aktuell gibt es für das komplette 7G einen recht neuen Wegeplan seitens der Bezirksregierung.

Danach scheinen einige wenige Wege nur noch für Biker zu sein.

Bedauerlicherweise ist das nur im Netz veröffentlicht und auf einer grottenschlechten Karte.

Hab's nicht verstanden 

Sollten also schön freundlich im 7G auftreten, brav Grüßen/klingeln, mal Bremsen usw.

Grüße


----------



## Hoff_mann (14. August 2014)

Kannst du vielleicht den Link zur Karte mit Wegekonzept schreiben?
Ich habe selber noch nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Danke auch für deine Arbeit, die du bisher schon investiert hast.


----------



## Splash (14. August 2014)

Das kann man hier nachlesen, dort findet sich auch ein Link zu der Karte


----------



## sh-hedge (14. August 2014)

Alles richtig.
Mit dem neuen Wegeplan, der seit 2013 aktiv ist, wurden den Radfahrern ein Großteil der Wege genommen, auf denen sie sich frei und offiziell bewegen dürfen. Es waren seitens Naturschutz noch stärkere Einschränkungen vorgesehen, die allerdings zum Glück nicht durchgesetzt wurden.
Wie schon in der Beschreibung geschrieben, geht es mir darum Leute zu finden, die hinter der Idee stehen Teile des Siebengebirges wieder für Radfahrer zu öffnen und ggf. sogar einen speziellen Bereich für Mountainbiker zu definieren. Hierdurch könnte bessere Kontrolle der vermeintlichen Schäden, Entlastung der Wanderwege und legales Rasen ohne Gefahr für Wanderer erreicht werden.
Die Idee mit dem eigenen Gebiet kam sogar teilweise vom Forst. Hier ist dann auch das Wissen über Baumbestand, Nutzungsplan etc. vorhanden.

Die Karten und auch Diskussionen findest du an mehreren Stellen:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/ope...siebengebirge-die-dimb-engagiert-sich-vor-ort
http://www.siebengebirge.com/index.php/wandern-radfahren/wegeplan-siebengebirge
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_internet/verfahren/51_naturschutzgebiete/siebengebirge/index.html
http://nrw.nabu.de/themen/nationalparke/siebengebirge/

Leider ist durch oben erwähnte Gründe wie Krankheit, Wetter und Urlaub etwas Ruhe in das Thema gekommen. Ich hoffe aber bald wieder Leben hier rein zu bekommen, sodass weitere Fakten und Taten folgen können.

Gruß!


----------



## -s!n^4k (20. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es was neues zu dem Thema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, im Südteil des Siebengebirges hat man im März 2015 begonnen, das Konzept in der Realität umzusetzen


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2015)

Radon hat das geplante Testevent vom 7gebirge in das Ahrtal verschoben - hat mich eh gewundert, dass sie das bisher im Siebengebirge gemacht haben so (bzw. durften).

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2015)

...wenn man die Wegführung der Vergangenheit anschaut, wunderte das in der Tat...

Wo starten die dann an der Ahr? Damit man weiß, welche Trails diesmal zerschreddert sind 

Grüße


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2015)

Steht auf deren FB-Page, kenne mich dort nicht aus


----------



## Trekki (24. Oktober 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/5-radon-testival-im-siebengebirge-2015/

Also beim Steinerberg. Meidet insbesondere die Auffahrt für die Autos.


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2015)

Bitter...

Dann wird der Schrock wohl zersägt


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Oktober 2015)

Puh, dass die für sowas eine Genehmigung bekommen, mit Shuttleservice und so, ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die Trails danach aussehen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Asphalt Straße zum Steinerberg ist öffentlich, was aber schon lange einigen Leuten missfällt. Unten im Ahrtal ist es im Moment voll mit Weinliebhabern und auch in den Höhen wird relativ fleissig gewandert, wie ich am Samstag feststellen konnte. War bei einer "Kleinstgruppe" kein Problem. Dürfte aber bei Rudeln von "Testfahrern" anders aussehen. Irgendwie keine glückliche Aktion zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ob die sich wirklich die Strecke haben genehmigen lassen ?
Wenn ja ob es auch die gleichen sind die real gefahren werden ?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das irgend ein Amt zustimmt sowas auf Schrock & Co auszutragen

Wär aber bestimmt mal interessant zu sehen wie der ein oder andere über das Wurzelfeld stolpert.
Müsste man sich mit Campingstuhl und reichlich Bräu einfach mal an die Ecke setzen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Schrock steht aber nicht auf der verlinkten Seite, es ist bloss die Vermutung von sun909. Ist aber sehr naheliegend.

Problematischer finde ich die "annähernd 400 Höhenmeter reinen Abfahrtsspaß". Das wird bestimmt auch Teilnehmer anlocken, die für solche Strecken nicht geübt genug sind. Ich befürchte Unfälle.


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.

Aber woher sollen die 400HM Abfahrt sonst kommen? Steiner liegt auf 500m, Kesseling/Ahrbrück als alternative Abfahrten bei 240 bzw 200m...
Hätte mir sonst den Rundweg Kesseling Ri Westen bzw. Hexenfeld noch vorstellen können, da es dann auch mit Shuttle nicht so weit zu fahren wäre.

Bleibt also nur die andere Seite, entweder Sch rock oder H ornberg. Sonst gibt es nunmal keine Trails, oder?

Da sie sich im 7G auch nicht gescheut haben, die steile Abfahrt hinten rum an der R osenau offiziell als Weg für das Testival auszuweisen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Erhaltung der Trails nicht an oberster Stelle der Prioritätenliste steht. Wer die Abfahrt der R osenau damals anschließend gesehen hat, konnte nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Der Otto-Normal-Biker ist da schlicht fahrtechnisch überfordert. Falls das Wetter allerdings so gut wird wie beschrieben, wird es lustig dort werden. Bitte ggf. die Videokamera mitnehmen und den Handyakku für 112-Standleitung laden 

Na ja, hoffen wir mal das beste, trockener Boden verkraftet das Ganze sicherlich besser als vom Regen aufgeweichter vom letzten WE...

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2015)

Nicht immer so negativ!
Wir werden uns damit abfinden müssen,daß unser Sport boomt und mehr Bikes unterwegs sind!
Im Pfälzer Wald rockt ja sogar der Gäsbockmarathon über die Trails und die verkraften das ganz gut!
Abgesehen davon,erinnere ich mich an einen Tag am Steinerberg,wo gefühlt 100 Mtb'ler am Start waren unter anderem ne große Truppe vom Alpenverein.
Dann muss man die Trails halt ein bißchen pflegen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2015)

Dacor Barbara, MTB boomt !
Wenns nur alle mal so locker sehen würden .... dann würde ich sogar regelmässig die Schaufel schwingen dafür !
Hatte auch schon echt mal überlegt genau aus diesem Zweck dem Eifelverein beizutreten weil man dann ja mehr oder weniger "offiziell" sogar Wege hegen und Pflegen darf. Scheut mich aber bisher weil da so viele Silberlocken drin sind und die hier im Dorf genau wissen was ich mache.


----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dacor Barbara, MTB boomt !
> Wenns nur alle mal so locker sehen würden .... dann würde ich sogar regelmässig die Schaufel schwingen dafür !
> Hatte auch schon echt mal überlegt genau aus diesem Zweck dem Eifelverein beizutreten weil man dann ja mehr oder weniger "offiziell" sogar Wege hegen und Pflegen darf. Scheut mich aber bisher weil da so viele Silberlocken drin sind und die hier im Dorf genau wissen was ich mache.


Nur Mut, die Ortsgruppe Sinzig, wo ich mal Familienmitglied war (lange ist's her), hatte oder hat sogar noch einen regelmässigen Termin für Radtouren (auf Asphalt). Mit 2-3 Mitgliedern vor Ort und ein paar Gästen mag man sogar eine MTB-Fraktion in einer OG aufbauen können.


----------



## Trekki (27. Oktober 2015)

Mit Schaufel schwingen wird aber kein Knochen wieder geflickt. Dies meinte ich mit Unfällen. Dagegen finde ich, dass umgeknickte Stäucher oder Bremswellen im Boden egal sind.
Die 24h Stecke von Duisburg ist bis zum Abend zu 90% S0 und der Rest S1. Danach 100% S0. Dort habe ich schon oft genug gesehen welch niedriges Fahrtechnik-Niveau es gibt und überrascht festgestellt an welchen Stellen es möglich ist sich heftig lang zu legen. Die Downhills vom Steinerberg nach Altenahr sind deutlich anspruchsvoller als Duisburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mit Schaufel schwingen wird aber kein Knochen wieder geflickt. Dies meinte ich mit Unfällen. Dagegen finde ich, dass umgeknickte Stäucher oder Bremswellen im Boden egal sind.
> Die 24h Stecke von Duisburg ist bis zum Abend zu 90% S0 und der Rest S1. Danach 100% S0. Dort habe ich schon oft genug gesehen welch niedriges Fahrtechnik-Niveau es gibt und überrascht festgestellt an welchen Stellen es möglich ist sich heftig lang zu legen. Die Downhills vom Steinerberg nach Altenahr sind deutlich anspruchsvoller als Duisburg.



Achtung Sarkasmus! 
Lernen durch Schmerzen!


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Oktober 2015)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass jetzt eine Wandererin am Teufelsloch zu Tode gestürzt ist 
(http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Frau-stuerzt-am-Teufelsloch-in-den-Tod-article16230991.html)

mache ich mir bei so einem Event schon Sorgen. Die Weinfeste sind gerade durch (oder sogar noch dran?), bei gutem Wetter viele Wanderer unterwegs und dann sollen potentielle Kunden am Schr. usw. ihre Enduros ausprobieren? Die Touren von MTB-Y-Pert sind ja schon grenzwertig, aber hier werden echt schnell mal Wanderer bedrängt. Wenn auch nur ein älterer Herr beim aus dem Weg springen sich was tut haben wir ein Problem. Und auch Zeitungsmeldungen mit einem schwer verletzten Biker wären sehr blöd.

Sehr ungeschickt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2015)

EDIT:schaff et net mir dat spektakel moijen mal anzeluure.

So wies aussieht ist die Einschätzung von trekki nich so verkehrt,
jedenfalls postet Benny Bommel schon fleissig Bilder vom Schrock welchen er für das Testival extra entdeckt hat !


----------



## Trekki (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich war heute am Schrock zum Gaffen.
War aber recht interessant anzuschauen. 2 Guides, einer vorne weg und einer hinten. Dazwischen ca. 10 Teilnehmer mit ordentlich Federweg.
Ablauf war
- Briefing am Einstieg (dort wo zuerst der lange, gerade Holperweg anfängt, dort bin ich an der Gruppe vorbei gefahren)
- ich habe an der Schlüsselstelle angehalten zum Gaffen
- Abfahrt bis hinter der Schlüsselstelle
- der Frontguide hat im Fahren Anweisungen gerufen
- alle Teilnehmer sind abgestiegen und haben geschoben oder getragen
- der Backguide hat gewartet bis alle durch sind ist ist dann runter geschreddert

Insgesamt also für die Teilnehmer und die Trails ungefährlich.

Edit: typo


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Schrock zum Gaffen.
> War aber recht interessant anzuschauen.
> ...
> Insgesamt also für die Teilnehmer und die Trails ungefährlich.


Na, darauf dann mal ein Gaffen K ölsch.


----------



## sibu (11. März 2016)

Inwzischen hängen die ersten, aktualisierten Landkarten (Eingang Mucher Wiesental und laut Presse auch PP Vinxel), auf denen der Wegeplan eingezeichnet ist. Dabei sind auch die Weg aus der Karte genommen worden, die nicht im Wegeplan sind.


----------

